# Looking for plants for natural tank set up.



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

DFWAPC members,

I'm looking to add more plants in my 75 gallon tanks. Please let know if anyone in the DFW area(preferably downtown or south DFW) have any to offer or sell. 

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

members share plants with each other. but dfwapc members can self to non dfwapc people, and can also sell on apc.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

What Joey is trying to say is that DFWAPC has a tradition that members give or trade plants among themselves, but do not sell to other members. Members do sometimes post plants for sale to non-members in the sale forum, or on DFW Fishbox.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Joey and Michael. As I just joined the club, i haven't had the opportunity to meet all the members so i'm not comfortable asking for freebies since i don't have much to trade right now. I looked over the buy/sell section on this forum and most if not all of the posting are from people out of state.

I'm looking for some Cryptocoryne, Hygrophila, ferns and/or mosses.
I'm particularly interested in MICROSORUM PTEROPUS 'TRIDENT', MICROSORUM PTEROPUS 'WINDELOV', ANUBIAS GRACILIS, and Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset' so if you have any or know where i can get some please let me know.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks michael. what he said.

DNA, is having a 20% off end of the year sale till they close today. I was there and they had cryptocoryes for 5.99 so $4.79 plus tax each after the 20 off. then normal with are memeberships we get 10% anything in the store. they also had anubias for $6.99 so $5.59 plus tax they also had rotela steam plants, and amazon swords.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 4, 2012)

Ben, 

I sent you a PM. I have a couple pieces of the trident fern, and some moss (not honestly sure what type - have taiwan, java, and something else in various tanks, and no clue what's what! lol!) that you're welcome to if you want it.


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, received too many palnts from dfwfishbox member..

I don't know how to close the tread???


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It's not really necessary to close a thread like this, but I'll do it for you.

Glad to hear that you got what you needed!


----------

